# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  മൂട്ടകളുടെ തിരുവോണം

## Naradhan

*Statutory Warning

*ഈ കഥയ്ക്ക് ജീവിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നവരോടോ മരിച്ചവരോടോ ഒരു സാദൃശ്യവും ഇല്ല. ഇനി അഥവാ നിങ്ങള്*ക്കങ്ങനെ തോന്നുകയാനെങ്ങില്* അത് നിങ്ങളുടെ മാത്രം തോന്നലാണ്.
*
*

----------


## Naradhan

*മൂട്ടകളുടെ തിരുവോണം*



എര്ണാകങ്കുളത്തെ പ്രശസ്തമായ Lulu Mall പോലും ഇതുവരെ കാണാത്ത ഞാന്* എന്തിനാണ് ഈ കട കാണാന്* പോയത് എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചാല്* ഉത്തരമില്ല. മോങ്ങാനിരുന്ന നായയുടെ തലയില്* തേങ്ങാ വീണു എന്നാ പോലെ ഒരു സംഭവം എന്ന് കരുതിയാല്* മതി. 

സായാഹ്നം. Dryday-ലെ ബിവേറേജ് ഷോപ് പോലെ കട ആളൊഴിഞ്ഞു കിടന്നു. ഞാന്* മെല്ലെ അകത്തു കടന്നു. ഭാഗ്യത്തിന് ഈച്ച ഉണ്ട്. കടക്കാരന്* (സ്ഥിരം പറയുന്ന പതം പറച്ചില്* തന്നെ) കഥ പറയാന്* തുടങ്ങി. കഥ നല്ല സ്ലോ മോഷനായിരുന്നു. മെലിഞ്ഞുണങ്ങിയ കടയും പിത്തം പിടിച്ച റോഡും തമ്മിലുളള കശപിശയായിരുന്നു കഥ. 

BGM ഒക്കെ വച്ച് സാംബശിവന്* ടൈപ്പ് ആയിരുന്നു കഥ പറച്ചില്*. BGM-ന്റെച കാര്യം പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് പറയേണ്ടുന്ന ഒന്ന് തന്നെയാണ്. ഓരോ ഫ്രെമിലും ഓസ്കാര്* കുട്ടിയുടെ ശബ്ധമാലിനീകരണം ആണ് ഹൈ-ലൈറ്റ്. എന്നിട്ടും ഓഫ്സ്റ്റേജ് കൂര്ക്കംു വലിയുടെ ശബ്ദം മികച്ചു നിന്നു.
ഒരു സാധാരണ മൂട്ടയെ തൃപ്തി പെടുത്തുന്ന വിധം പ്രേഷകനെ മയക്കുന്ന എല്ലാ ചേരുവകളും കഥയിലുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. ഒരു purple prose വായിക്കുന്ന ലാകവം. അത്ര കേമനാണ് കാഥികന്*. കഥ പകുതിയായിപ്പോള്* ഉറക്കം ഞെട്ടിയുണര്ന്നe ചിലര്* കാഥികന്റെഅ ഭാവപ്രകടനങ്ങള്* കണ്ടു അന്തം വിട്ടു നിന്നു (ആടുകള്* എന്തറിയുന്നു ഹേ അങ്ങാടി വാണിഭം). ആ സമയത്ത് അത്തരം ഭാവപ്രകടനങ്ങള്* അവര്* പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചില്ലെന്ന് തന്നെ തോന്നി. 

കഥയുടെ Second-Half താരതമ്യേനെ lively ആയിരുന്നു. കഥ കഴിയാന്* പോകുന്നു എന്നത് എല്ലാവര്ക്കും പുതിയ ഊര്ജ്ജം  പകര്ന്നു  എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. കമന്റ്സ് കൂടുതല്* കൂടുതല്* വരാന്* തുടങ്ങി. മലര്ന്നു  കിടന്നു കഥ പറയുന്ന കാഥികനെ നോക്കി "പോയി മോഹന്ലാകലിനു പഠിക്കെടാ" എന്ന കമന്റ്* പലരേയും ചിരിപ്പിച്ചു. 

കാഥികന്* ഒരു മൃഗസ്നേഹി ആണെന്ന് പറയാതെ പറ്റില്ല. അതിന്റെ മുഖ്യ തെളിവാണ് കടയില്* അനധികൃതമായി താമസിക്കുന്ന എലി, കടയുടെ ദുരിതം മാത്രമല്ല എലിയുടെ ദുരിതവും കാഥികന്* വരച്ചു കാട്ടുനുണ്ട്. ആകെയുണ്ടായിരുന്ന ഒരു കൂര പോലും നഷ്ടപെടുന്ന എലിയുടെ തീരാദുഖം ആരുടേയും കരളലിയിക്കുന്നതാണ്.

*വാല്കയഷ്ണം:* കഥ തീര്ന്നരപ്പോള്* ട്രാഫിക് ലൈറ്റ്-ല്* പെട്ട ഡ്രൈവര്മാുരുടെ ഭാവപ്രകടനങ്ങളോടെയാണ് ആളുകള്* പുറത്തേക്കു ഓടിയതു.

----------


## Naradhan



----------


## Naradhan



----------


## teegy

:Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Spunky

:Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Giveup:

----------


## Naradhan

> 





> 


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Devil2:

----------


## Spunky

> 


controversial avan chance undu ketto  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Naradhan

> controversial avan chance undu ketto


Ariyaam .... infra kittumonnu oru doubt .... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Spunky

> Ariyaam .... infra kittumonnu oru doubt ....


saadhyatha illathillathilla  :Rolleyes:

----------


## maryland

sarcastic writing aanallo...
aare aanu uddheshichathennu vyakthamalla.. :No:

----------


## The Wolverine

> sarcastic writing aanallo...
> aare aanu uddheshichathennu vyakthamalla..


kadakkaran ananthan kuttye aanu kavi udhesichathennu thonnunnu...  :Crying: 

Muni kalakkeetta...  :Clap3:

----------


## Naradhan

> kadakkaran ananthan kuttye aanu kavi udhesichathennu thonnunnu... 
> 
> Muni kalakkeetta...


Thanks .............  :Happy:

----------


## Naradhan

> sarcastic writing aanallo...
> aare aanu uddheshichathennu vyakthamalla..


 :Adhupinne:   :Adhupinne: 

Oru preshakante athmarokshamaayi eduthaal mathi ...

----------


## maryland

> Oru preshakante athmarokshamaayi eduthaal mathi ...


 :Gathering:   :Gathering:

----------

